# How Much Hunting/Stump Shooting Ammo Do You Lose a Year



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

How much ammo do you really hunt /stump shoot with and lose a year, and what size ammo is it ? 

*For Hunting and stump shooting alone*, where 99% of the time you will lose your ammo (no catch box shooting), how much ammo do you go through a year ?

I think I lose between 20-40 marbles per week end and between 15-30 3/8" steel balls a weekend, so averaging it out its 30 marbles I lose a *week* and 22.5 3/8" steel I lose per *week*. That is all the shooting I do BTW, so about 52.5 shots per week ..... Almost everybody on this forum shoots that in just and evening of practice ... no wonder you guys are so good ; - )

30x52 = 1560ea marbles *per year*

22.5x52 = 1170ea 3/8" steel *per year*

This does not include the assorted sizes I shoot once in a while, that is maybe 5 peaces total per weekend. I tried to be as realistic as I could as it is easy to think you shoot more than you really do.

wll


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

A case of marbles a week give or take a hundred or so 12 packs of 50 to a case.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> A case of marbles a week give or take a hundred or so 12 packs of 50 to a case.


Wholly crap !!!!! No wonder you can hit what your shooting at :- )

wll


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Still, way cheaper than bullets or arrows and IMO, more satisfying.*


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

I shoot about a hundred paintballs on a big weekend, maybe a dozen steel balls a year.
That said I just bought a joblot of 200 steel balls so maybe that number will rise now.


----------



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

on an outing - 30. they happen about twice a week. thats of lead tho


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Just fired off 17 rounds of 3/8s while out for a walk this morning.

My shooting varies with my mood. One day it's all about perfecting my shooting with the catch box. The next, its all about stump shooting. The 'jury's out' on just how much ammo I might loose in a month. Each day I shoot, I try to focus on my weak points.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I try to shoot at my catchbox mostly. However I probably shoot 200-300 rounds of steel at random objects per year and about 500-1000 marbles. I like using marbles when shooting in the woods because the glass doesnt break down, the kids will walk around and collect all the marbles they find in an afternoon and I can reuse them. Penny per marble.


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Probably 200 leads a week...

But I worked out that they cost around 0.002pence per shot to make (at the price I paid for the scrap) so who cares lol

And most of that is shooting at cans etc I see laying around


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Mr-W said:


> Probably 200 leads a week...
> 
> But I worked out that they cost around 0.002pence per shot to make (at the price I paid for the scrap) so who cares lol
> 
> And most of that is shooting at cans etc I see laying around


Good price when you do it yourself for sure ;- )

If I had a place walking distance I would probably double or triple my outdoor shooting.

wll


----------



## RTR104 (May 20, 2014)

Funny you bring this up, two weekends ago I was out camping and shooting, was the first time I didnt bring a catch box (Limited Space this trip) figuring we could use a sheet or tarp as a backdrop....however the tarp that we had was old and the shot ripped right through so we opted to say screw it and just shoot. At first I was kinda of sad just slinging steel out into the world but after about an hour I looked at my jar of shot and realized we barley even touched it. Needless to say I will be doing way more of that in the future. Shooting at a dead tree from about 50 yards and hearing that satisfying clunk was way too much fun.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

RTR104 said:


> Funny you bring this up, two weekends ago I was out camping and shooting, was the first time I didnt bring a catch box (Limited Space this trip) figuring we could use a sheet or tarp as a backdrop....however the tarp that we had was old and the shot ripped right through so we opted to say screw it and just shoot. At first I was kinda of sad just slinging steel out into the world but after about an hour I looked at my jar of shot and realized we barley even touched it. Needless to say I will be doing way more of that in the future. *Shooting at a dead tree from about 50 yards and hearing that satisfying clunk was way too much fun.*


Yes, nothing like hearing your ammo hit a distant target ; - )

wll


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

wll said:


> RTR104 said:
> 
> 
> > Funny you bring this up, two weekends ago I was out camping and shooting, was the first time I didnt bring a catch box (Limited Space this trip) figuring we could use a sheet or tarp as a backdrop....however the tarp that we had was old and the shot ripped right through so we opted to say screw it and just shoot. At first I was kinda of sad just slinging steel out into the world but after about an hour I looked at my jar of shot and realized we barley even touched it. Needless to say I will be doing way more of that in the future. *Shooting at a dead tree from about 50 yards and hearing that satisfying clunk was way too much fun.*
> ...


Like wood pigeons for example


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Mr-W said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > RTR104 said:
> ...


I'm very sorry but I have never heard that sound ...LOL, LOL, LOL.

wll


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

I will shoot about 300-500 rounds per walk in the woods each week. However, I have the luxury of purchasing steel ammo by the ton. Still the cheapest form of shooting I know of outside of a bb gun. Life is short, shoot often!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm sad to hear you're losing your marbles wll.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Beanflip said:


> I'm sad to hear you're losing your marbles wll.


If truth be known, I really lost my marbles many years ago ;- )

wll


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

SimpleShot said:


> I will shoot about 300-500 rounds per walk in the woods each week. However, I have the luxury of purchasing steel ammo by the ton. Still the cheapest form of shooting I know of outside of a bb gun. Life is short, shoot often!


Carrying that much ammo makes SS shooting not so lite weight. I generally carry two "tic tac" containers full of 3/8 th. When the first is empty... I'm half way. Helps me "meter" my use.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Went out so far twice today and was letting em rip.....they were flying out quick. Have not had a shot at anything warm lately but ammo is really, really in the zone. I'm very happy with my 25yd to 40yd shooting ;- )

I think the only way for me to greatly improve is to do some serious aiming and shorten the tubes for a solid anchor point ... and that is not going to happen, that would take all the fun out of slingshot shooting for me and I would say "see ya later"

No starlings in the trees today, but saw a big woodpecker (which I would not shoot at) I'll go out in a few hours when it cools down a bit.

wll


----------



## 14585 (Aug 9, 2015)

Too much


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

wll said:


> Went out so far twice today and was letting em rip.....they were flying out quick. Have not had a shot at anything warm lately but ammo is really, really in the zone. I'm very happy with my 25yd to 40yd shooting ;- )
> 
> I think the only way for me to greatly improve is to do some serious aiming and shorten the tubes for a solid anchor point ... and that is not going to happen, that would take all the fun out of slingshot shooting for me and I would say "see ya later"
> 
> ...


Went out for the last time today and shot about 7 or 8 more shots, about three of 3/8" steel and the rest 5/8" marbles .... they were flying at warp speed ... when shooting at about 35yds up a tree and I watch that ammo sailing ... boy Oh boy i would hate to get hit with it !

This 3/16"od when pulled back to the wall and an active push is executed, sends that ammo fast, there is no question !

wll


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Was out until two am last night stump shooting it was funny because all the stumps had big bull frogs on them.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Was out until two am last night stump shooting it was funny because all the stumps had big bull frogs on them.


LOL, LOL, LOL ...... I'm sure many of those stumps now have marbles in them ;- )

wll


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I use rocks when I am stump shooting. Plenty round ones out there for me.


----------

